# Give me the ball!



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

I've got one for the sage GSD owners on this list.

Zack LOVES to play ball - except he will NOT give it up! I've tried bribes with treats, prying it out of his mouth (dangerous), walking away. The only thing that works it grabbing his collar and blowing in his ear (it makes them open their mouths). But now - he won't come close enough to me so I can get his collar.

I like to play ball with him because it tires him out - a good thing when I'm trying to do stuff in the house. Any help?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Use two balls, if he loves playing ball, he will out the ball to go after the other one.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish that would happen with Brady he'll drop the ball where ever he is and wait for the next ball to be thrown
If he could call 2 at a time he'd be in his glory


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

I've done that but here's the deal. I throw one ball, he doesn't go after it. I throw the second ball, he goes after it. Now the first ball is WAY out there and *I* have to get it.

I think my original post wasn't clear. I want him to play on MY terms, not his. It's a power struggle that I have with him.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dogmama It's a power struggle that I have with him.


If you go out there with those feelings, it's game over before you even start.

Back to basics and little patience and persistence. Toss the first ball-not so far the first time. If Zack doesn't go get it, game over for this round. Try again a little later and repeat the rule. He'll pick up that if he wants the fun to continue he needs to go get the ball.
Try walking him to the ball to pick up-again no success, no continuation of the game.


Good Luck


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Did you try the drop it command and show him his favorite treat he drops it to get the treat. He gets it praise you get the ball. Over and over again it might sink in after awhile? Unless he is not treat motivated like some GSD.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes Heidi, thats what I was going to suggest. Teach him the drop it command (useful for lots of things). Rogan used to play keep away with his ball but now he brings it to me and drops it right away. If he doesn't I just have to tell him once.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: dogmama It's a power struggle that I have with him.
> ...


Aloha, In addition to the above. Let Zack see you only have ONE ball to play with whenn you leave the house and throw the ball in a different area/environment. (and seems like trading for treats is a "Trade-Down" for Zack that will never work).
frank


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the input!

He knows "drop it" but alas, he won't drop the ball. Chewing it into a big gloppy mess is a reward for him (he's a boy, after all!).

I might try to find a really high dollar treat, like fry up some steak. He IS food motivated, but the ball is a bigger jackpot.

If I fry up some steak, I'll let you all know & you can come over, deal?


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Use a long line and teach him that he has to bring it back!

Marshall has the same problem (only sometimes though







)

I use a ball on a rope so that when he gets back to me, we can play a quick game of tug and then "out." He seems to enjoy that much better. Using a regular ball won't work either...I'd lose a finger!


----------

